# Hello I'm new and looking for a TT



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

hello, i have joined up here as i am looking to buy a TT, i run a forum of my own for VAG people in the NW over at - http://www.un-phased.com/

ideally i would like to part ex my lupo GTI for a TT. but i'm hopefully going to sell it in the near future and put the proceeds towards a TT.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

welcome to teh forum mate,i've just gone through a phase of lookin at loooop gti's lol


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Think someone on EVVO was looking for a Loop GTi.... I'd drop in and test the waters...


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

ta, the mrs is a member on there, she has a beetle you see :lol:


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Likewise...! Sparky Ramoné (cos he's Mexican)

You should sell the loop in a hearbeat, still so rare.


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

hope so, especially as its not silver lol, they are all silver these days.

same applies for a TT though. anything but silver or green would do me but in an ideal world my checklist consists of:
TT (225) Quattro
6 Speed Box
Grey (not metallic - i know this is a rare colour but it looks so good!!)
Not too bothered about alloys, whatever comes on it will be going on the wifes beetle lol


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

what sort of price range/mileage/age..?


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

have you got a link to your loooop for sale advert anywhere?


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

not tooo bothered about mileage, i was hoping to pay somewhere under £8000

my lupo isn't officially up for sale but it is up for part ex, these are the most recent pictures of it i can find at the moment.
http://www.un-phased.com/forums/viewtop ... =22&t=2050

but i have some Gotti split rims about to be fitted this week, was going to sell for £5000 on standard wheels or £6000 on the Gottis


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

that looks bang on,just more expensive than i'd want if i were tradin my tt against it,sayin that youdont want green anyway lol


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

yours may be an exception lol, its very nice


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

send me a pm what kinda deal you'd be lookin at then,cant hurt to talk lol


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

well, the deal has been done, me and greeny swapped over on saturday. i am now a TT owner so i may be spending a bit more time around here


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

make sure you look after her 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

earni said:


> well, the deal has been done, me and greeny swapped over on saturday. i am now a TT owner so i may be spending a bit more time around here


Nice one mate enjoy


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

TTgreeny said:


> make sure you look after her 8)


Wow that was quick... so which Polo was that.. nice cars on both sides...

Well done to the newbie too!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

im now living the dream in a looooop gti  
just down sized while i save some money


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

TTgreeny said:


> im now living the dream in a looooop gti
> just down sized while i save some money


what do you mean by loooooop....


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

lupo [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

TTgreeny said:


> lupo [smiley=book2.gif]


LMAO seen a few in the UK, not here I may add.. hmmm cute cars  just jumped into the link too nice swap...


----------

